# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Rcupration de champs d'une bibliothque SharePoint

## aityahia

bonjours, 

j'ai un formulaire InfoPath publier dans une bibliothque SharePoint, j'ai crer une vue pour les manager et dans celle-ci j'aimerai afficher l'utilisateur qui a crer le formulaire donc :
j'ai crer une connexion de donnes pour rcuprer la colonne creer_par (crer par dfaut dans les bibliothque) en cochant l'option "inclure les donnes pour le formulaire actif uniquement", alors la j'ai rien aucune donnes .

j'ai mis une solution qui n'est pas trs propre j'ai dcoch l'option je rcupre le tous et je fait un filtre pour l'instant a marche mais demain quand j'aurai un volume de donnes important a ne sera pas le cas  ::roll:: 

quelqu'un c'est il trouv dans le mme cas de figure ?

@+


a+

----------


## jff42

Bonjour
Vous pouvez stocker le username dans le formulaire :
valeur par dfaut = fonction NomUtilisateur, (lecture seule, jamais mis  jour)
et si vous avez besoin d'un nom plus convivial, faite un lien sur une connexion de donnes secondaire contenant la liste des utilisateurs, pour rcuprer cette deuxime valeur.
L'avantage : c'est valable avec ou sans Sharepoint

----------


## aityahia

Merci pour votre rponse 

c'est pas vident puisque l'approbateur aussi doit ouvrir le formulaire pour validation et il doit voir le nom de l'initiateur dur le formulaire.


Salutation.

----------


## jff42

il doit avoir le ... quoi ?
Je suppose que vous avez un changement de vue  l'ouverture d'Infopath, en fonction du rle ?
Ou bien vous voulez faire un affichage dans Sharepoint en fonction du crateur ?

----------


## aityahia

oui j'ai mme plusieurs vues, une pour l'initiateur , une pour le gestionnaires des moyens gnraux et une autres pour l'approbateur.

je voudrais que dans les vue du gestionnaire et de l'approbateur le nome de l'initiateur apparaisse dans l'entte du formulaire.
Si j'utilise la fonction NomUtilisateur c'est leurs nom qui sera affich.
bon c'est pas trs important j'ai crer une autres bibliothque ou j'archive mes documents valid donc dans a la limite j'airais une dizaines de formulaire en instance d'approbation alors je pense que je peut aisment utilis la mthode que j'ai cit dans le premier post, d'ailleurs c'est ce qui est expliquer dans cette article.

----------


## billout rm

Salut, 
il te suffit de faire une rgle  l'ouverture du formulaire.
(Outils/option du formulaire/ouvrir et enregistrer/rgles).

Tu poses une condition => si ton champ est vide
Alors tu ajoutes l'action => ton champs = NomUtilisateur()

Cordialement.

----------


## aityahia

> Salut, 
> il te suffit de faire une rgle  l'ouverture du formulaire.
> (Outils/option du formulaire/ouvrir et enregistrer/rgles).
> 
> Tu poses une condition => si ton champ est vide
> Alors tu ajoutes l'action => ton champs = NomUtilisateur()
> 
> Cordialement.


oui c'est bonne ide  ::ccool::  comme a quand le formulaire sera enregistr et rouvert va garder le nom, de l'initiateur.
merci encore.

----------

